# Lowering Nitrates without frequent water changes



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,
I live in California where after 4 years of drought with no help on the way, I can't morally or economically justify doing large and frequent water changes to lower my nitrates anymore. It looks like we will soon be limited to only 50 gallons of water per day per household and I like to change 50 gallons on each of my 125 and 135 tanks weekly. So I was wondering what are some other effective ways of lowering nitrates? I would still do 20 gallon changes in each tanks once a week, but would have to skip my shower that day


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you have live plants? They make a small difference, depending on what/how many/and how many fish you have.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

Not yet, but that is ONE good idea.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Algae scrubber


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGLnBvD ... UhgZaiGZkQ
This one is a DIY from Uarujoey.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Having a shortage of water would be tough for all of us in the first world. Having to limit usage, in general, is living the future, now. As far as fish tanks go, there are a few ways such as plants and algae scrubbers that will help with slowing the rise of nitrates. Under gravel plenums and add on de-nitrators are a couple more. However, nitrate is an indicator of when water should be freshened, but there are other contaminants in the water that build up and aren't checked for that probably should be removed. It is a dilemma, for sure.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

+1 plants


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

california....

Anyway - try plants, and Seachem purigen.

I've used purigen with good success to lower nitrates between water changes in my 75.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

The algae scrubber sounds like a good idea, I think I will try building something like that. I also heard of someone growing their Italian herbs hydroponically in the sump and since we use a lot of parsley and basil, I may try that as well.


----------



## andrek787 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have recently built a hang-on-glass Algae Scrubber for my 55 mbuna tank. I am still waiting for it to start growing algae. It wasn't too difficult, but suitable quality LED lights were not exactly cheap. But even if you buy a off the shelf one it will be much less than your water over-use fines.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Also- consider using all of your old water for flushing your toilet, watering your house plants, etc. It's worth considering that less food in the system will create less waste- and we typically overfeed our fish. See what amount of food keeps your fish looking great, and don't feed a pinch more.

Keep in mind that nitrate is just the easiest analyte to test for- that's why it's our indication that it's time for a water change. There are plenty of other compounds that build up in your tank that are only removed with water changes.

I used to vacuum and siphon the tank water into buckets for my water changes- and then I'd let the buckets sit for awhile. The crud and poo would settle to the bottom, and I'd pour off the "clean water" and save the dirtiest gallon on the bottom of the bucket for fertilizing plants. I called it fi**** water... and my friends would ask for jugs of it for their plants too. I'm thinking a similar process- but putting the "clean water" back in your tanks- could work for you to allow regular vacuumings.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Use fast growing plants such as floating plants.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sera siporax reduces nitrates.

My nitrate readings are always undetectable.

Got a filter filled with siporax and a nice deep sand bed. With 50% water changes every week. And no nitrates. Im just lucky i guess


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Seachem Matrix is also known for reducing Nitrates. I will be using it on my next canister filter.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html

This allows Matrix™, unlike other forms of biomedia, to *remove nitrate* along with ammonia and nitrite, simultaneously and in the same filter.

Anyone had good results with it?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you tested your tap water for nitrate? You maybe adding to your nitrate problem. Also, how or what method are you using to change your water?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Maximus74 said:


> Seachem Matrix is also known for reducing Nitrates. I will be using it on my next canister filter.
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html
> 
> ...


I've tried Matrix and Purigen and De Nitrate and no luck at all. Honestly, when I first started fish keeping I had been fighting nitrates since day one and spent a fortune on about every possible nitrate removing product out there. I'd be typing for a day if I told everything I purchased and tried. I do currently have bamboo plants in each of my 3 HOB's and switched from sand to natural round stone as a substrate, much easier to keep clean, for me anyway. And the bamboo has been living since August 9th.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

If its not your tapwater, you could add 1kg of zeolite for 200 liters of water to your filter. Change it every 4 months.

It removes amonia thus no more nitrates. Also buffers the ph, removes fosfates and medicines. But never ever add salt to your tank while filtering over zeolite or you will end up with dead fish.


----------



## zhewitt04 (Nov 25, 2014)

First Post! I have heard great things about marinepure blocks and spheres. Read up on them. They were used largely in the saltwater community from which I just left. I just bought mine from petco online store and waiting on it to get here. My goal is to keep my nitrates down to zero to eliminate water changes. I have a well since I live in the country but still don't want to do water changes If I don't need too!


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I installed this companies bio balls with great success last fall in my 75. It replaced matrix. Never see ammonia or nitrites at all and I can go longer between water changes before nitrates started climbing to unacceptable levels. About 5 months ago I installed the block hidden in the rockwork to further reduce Nitrates. It basically acts like a refugium for denitrifying bacteria. I have now gone from requiring weekly 35-40% water changes to bi-weekly and that is not because of nitrate levels but as mentioned there is still a need to replace water for a number of other reasons. It is now used in all my tanks. Very impressed.
Mike
http://www.cermedia.com/


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Seachem Purigen AND Seachem Stability... and pothos with the roots in the tank, like in a breeder box.

I use Seachem Matrix. And Biohome cintered glass media. And Fluval bio rings. I can't really say the Matrix was any different than the others. But for sure, the Purigen and Stability, and plants do make a difference.

Floating plants worry me - surface agitation is necessary for exchange of gases, and if you eliminate the surface area... I dunno... doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------

